# Plowing with Duramax



## Kendall (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a 2001 chevy duramax HD2500. I'm thinking of putting a plow on for next year. Looking at probably a Boss or Western. My question is a v-blade blade going to be to heavy for the diesel or should I use a straight blade with wings??? Anyone out there with a similar setup?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a 06 2500hd with a 9'2 mvp plus on it with timberns and it handles it just fine


----------



## Kendall (Mar 28, 2010)

I've seen the timbrens mentioned before what are they and how do they work. My dealer was talking about turning the torsion bars on my truck 3 turns to stiffen the front end.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Kendall;1033317 said:


> I've seen the timbrens mentioned before what are they and how do they work. My dealer was talking about turning the torsion bars on my truck 3 turns to stiffen the front end.


there just like big rubber cushions that help the suspension adjust to an uneven load

http://www.timbren.com/ses-kits.htm

http://www.timbren.com/ses-snowplow.htm

there cheep and really easy to put in on your own and they work great


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I would go a little more then 3 turns. I have about 6 and Timbrens. Go with the Boss V, and go 9'2". I have an 8'2", I should have went bigger. The last 2 storms I didnt have any weight in the bed and it did just fine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

F350plowing;1033315 said:


> We have a 06 2500hd with a 9'2 mvp plus on it with timberns and it handles it just fine


Western doesn't make a 9'2" MVP. Maybe a Boss V? I would just do Timbrens, and leave the T-bars alone. I timbrens on my GMC and it doesn't squat at all with a 8'6" blade on it!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had a Boss 9'2 V on my 02 C/C Dmax since the fall of 01 and I don't even have timbrens. The truck has 195k on it and I've spent very little on the truck.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1033563 said:


> Western doesn't make a 9'2" MVP. Maybe a Boss V? I would just do Timbrens, and leave the T-bars alone. I timbrens on my GMC and it doesn't squat at all with a 8'6" blade on it!


yeah i meant 9' 6 the boss we have is a 9'2


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

F350plowing;1033630 said:


> yeah i meant 9' 6 the boss we have is a 9'2


I figured! It happens!:waving:


----------



## Kendall (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys I will definitely look into the timbrens. Now if I can just make up my mind on plows??? My dealer has western and Boss and stocks many parts. So now its a matter of which I prefer.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i have had 4 duramax's 3 with boss 8'2 and 9'2 V-blades, but use the tiberons, will help with front ground clearance going in and out of drives, etc, the problem with cranking the torsion bars is the front end will have to be realinged, and the ride will be stiffer in the non plow driveing


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a wideout on my 03 2500 duramax and that truck has been fantastic. I also have a set of timbrens in it and unless the plow is on the truck. The truck doesn't even sit on them. I agree with pushn 2 please and as long as the truck sits the way it should now. I would leave the torsion bars alone and put timbrens on it.


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was thinking about a set of Timbrens for my 01 2500HD. I plowed this past winter without them but was thinking since I plan on ramping it up this winter to get some. Whats a ballpark for how much they will cost?

Also, do any of you notice a substantial difference in ride when there is no front end load?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

jrr02005;1040679 said:


> I was thinking about a set of Timbrens for my 01 2500HD. I plowed this past winter without them but was thinking since I plan on ramping it up this winter to get some. Whats a ballpark for how much they will cost?
> 
> Also, do any of you notice a substantial difference in ride when there is no front end load?


there only like $200 for the front ones


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have both a Western and Boss V plows. I would buy a Boss before the Western. Having a direct lift over chain lift takes the bounce out of the plow when driving. Also the Boss has the fastest hydraulics I have seen. My Western is a 2008 and the Boss is a 1998. I would buy the 8'2" and put the wings on. You can move a ton of snow in scoop.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

personal prefrance,but i would buy a boss v, i have seen one preform and its fater then all hell and preforms well!


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

F350plowing;1040701 said:


> there only like $200 for the front ones


What about the ride?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jrr02005;1040796 said:


> What about the ride?


I didn't notice any difference in ride with mine. There well worth the money.


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quality SR;1041072 said:


> I didn't notice any difference in ride with mine. There well worth the money.


great, I will absolutely pick some up then, thanks.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jrr02005;1041119 said:


> great, I will absolutely pick some up then, thanks.


Check out TruckSpring.com. They use to be a dealer here, that's where I got mine from. The install took around two hours. It will be faster if you take the tires off. Good luck.


----------

